# Champagne Yeast?



## honkey (Dec 30, 2011)

I made Skeeter Pee once with Montrachet yeast and enjoyed it. I ordered more Montrachet to make Apfelwein and skeeter pee, but brewmasterswarehouse was out, so they asked if they could replace it with champagne yeast so I figured I would give it a try. Now I have 5 gallons of apple juice fermenting with champagne yeast and when that is done, I am going to make skeeter pee with the yeast cake. Any ideas how these will turn out?

P.S- it is red star champagne yeast.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 30, 2011)

Sure it will turn out fine. I myself prefer the lalvin brand of yeasts.


----------



## davewaz (Jan 4, 2012)

I always use red star champagne yeast as it was recommended by my local home brew shop and hasn't given me any problems fermenting with the lemon juice in with it.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 4, 2012)

I always use red Star hampagne or Cuvee for my pee. Got one batch up to almost 18% with the champagne.


----------



## Arne (Jan 5, 2012)

I've always used the Red Star brand. No reason, that is just what I started out with, and have never had a need to change. You should come up with a fine batch of Skeeter Pee with that combination. Like I tell everybody, get another batch started as the stuff disappears in a hurry. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## rosa6329 (Jan 5, 2012)

Arne said:


> I've always used the Red Star brand. No reason, that is just what I started out with, and have never had a need to change. You should come up with a fine batch of Skeeter Pee with that combination. Like I tell everybody, get another batch started as the stuff disappears in a hurry. Good luck with it, Arne.



So with Skeeter Pee, what would be the best type of yeast to make it with? I currently have Red Star Pasteur Red Yeast. Would this even work to make Skeeter Pee?


----------



## Arne (Jan 5, 2012)

rosa6329 said:


> So with Skeeter Pee, what would be the best type of yeast to make it with? I currently have Red Star Pasteur Red Yeast. Would this even work to make Skeeter Pee?



Believe you should have no trouble with it. Skeeter pee is easy, if you are just making it with the yeast, make a good starter to get it going. The stuff can be a little hard to get going, but the wait is always worthit. Arne.


----------



## Sirthomas42 (Jan 8, 2012)

I make all my Pee with Lalvin's EC-1118. That beast ferments anything. I never use a slurry, I just make a rocking starter.


----------

